# Preventorium Dolhain



## heeftmeer (Jan 6, 2011)

A preventorium was an institution or building for patients infected with tuberculosis who did not yet have an active form of the disease. Popular in the early 20th century, preventoria were designed to isolate these patients from uninfected individuals as well as patients who showed outward symptoms. The last decenia this preventorium was occupied by a group of artists named Jacob Kreutzfeld. The future is uncertain.


http://www.heeftmeer.nl/index.php?id=138


----------



## highcannons (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice one. The first thing my eyes went to was the fire appliance - its worth a few bob to collectors, I can't believe it is just sat there. Then I noticed the designs inside the building, pure art deco!

Most of the isolation hospitals in blighty were for scarlet fever and were generally prefabs, some still exist!


----------



## godzilla73 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks ! Not only for the photos but for one word completely new to me (preventorium!) and also a word that doesn't get used enough - namely decenia. A very interesting site. Marvellous!
GDZ


----------



## Tigger (Jan 7, 2011)

Doesn't look like it's changed much since I was there... Nice place - really long - odd feel to it.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 7, 2011)

At the risk of sounding girly...that fire truck is just _so cute!_ 
Great building. Love the Art Deco.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 7, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> At the risk of sounding girly...that fire truck is just _so cute!_
> Great building. Love the Art Deco.


----------



## rectory-rat (Jan 7, 2011)

Great place as ever-love it! Thanks 

-RR


----------

